# Do Socks matter?



## shotokun16 (Apr 14, 2011)

I was wondering if socks matter?

I know in tennis i have to wear 2-3pairs of socks to avoid blisters and calluses in 3-hour matches, what about road biking?


----------



## Hawkeye16 (Apr 29, 2011)

I have never had an issue with anything like blisters or being uncomfortable. I just wear the same type of socks that I run/workout in. They are run of the mill adidas socks, nothing specific to biking.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

If your cycling shoes fit right, one pair of thin socks, made of a wicking material, should be all you need. Some (few) riders go without socks. 

The motion in cycling is largely in one line, and the strong forces are mainly downward on the sole. You don't have all that multi-direction acceleration like in tennis.

IME, cycling-specific socks are worth it. You don't need the cushioning you need for running, so they're thin. They don't have to be expensive. Performance Elite coolmax, 6-8$ a pair, have been perfect and long-lasting for me.


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

I only have a couple pairs of cycling specific socks. I like them better than regular sport socks when riding but if they are in the laundry, I wear the regular one's without any troubles. 

The cycling specific do feel better though, and make me feel like a cooler dude - until I am 40 miles into the ride on a hard (to me) climb and am huffing and puffing. In that case, I can be wearing nothing but a diaper and I wouldn't notice a thing.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

JCavilia said:


> If your cycling shoes fit right, one pair of thin socks, made of a wicking material, should be all you need. Some (few) riders go without socks.
> 
> The motion in cycling is largely in one line, and the strong forces are mainly downward on the sole. You don't have all that multi-direction acceleration like in tennis.
> 
> *IME, cycling-specific socks are worth it. * You don't need the cushioning you need for running, so they're thin. They don't have to be expensive. Performance Elite coolmax, 6-8$ a pair, have been perfect and long-lasting for me.


I agree. As much as I tend to buck some trends/ marketing hype, IME there's no hype in the fact that cycling specific apparel works best for cycling. Considering what many spend on the activity, the cost of a couple of pairs of socks is hardly noteworthy.


----------



## Hank Stamper (Sep 9, 2009)

I like some socks more than others but that has nothing to do with blisters or if they are cycling specific socks or not.
It has more to do with being a thickness that makes my shoes fit best. My shoes are pretty tight so thick socks make them seem to small so I like thin socks. If my shoes were loose fitting I'd probably prefer thick socks.

It's nothing like tennis.....so you shouldn't need more than one pair of socks and shouldn't buy a size shoe that would allow for it. Unless you just happen to like loose fitting shoes.


----------



## shotokun16 (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks for the replies!


----------



## clipz (Aug 28, 2008)

i see alot of people buying the cycling socks. i dont bother i just wear my normal everyday socks . ankle socks usually


----------



## jsk0307 (Apr 25, 2011)

I buy the C9 socks from Target. I think they are $8 for 3 pair. They are thin and do a good job at wicking away moisture.


----------



## winstonw (Apr 27, 2011)

If your shoes fit really well, then thin socks suffice. 

The low running socks that don't cover your malleoli (google it) are questionable. 
If you lose traction going around a corner, and hit the tar, your lateral malleoli is going to get a bad case of gravel rash, depending on sock cover. 

During the wet season, I prefer the thinnest socks, because they don't hold as much water. For longer dry rides I prefer a thicker sock because it makes a difference on a 3+ hr ride to how my feet feel. 

I don't recommend going bare foot because the acids in your sweat wear and stretch your $400 shoes quicker.


----------



## flaco1 (Apr 27, 2011)

Never tried cycling specific socks, just my regular ankle socks work fine for me. Maybe I'll try a pair and see.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

I used to ride with some thicker Addidas socks that used to work great for running. I always had hot spots on my feet and assumed it was part of the pain that should be expected. About a year later, I switched to the standard thin cycling sock and was amazed how much more comfortable they are. Much like good cycling shorts, you won't see me riding without cycling specific sock.


----------



## Boosted333 (Mar 31, 2011)

I try to find Merino wool socks at Marshalls/TJ Maxx on the cheap... those make my feet happy. I have found Icebreaker socks there for about $4 a pair, I think they run about $16 a pair online. 

But try a few out and go with what feels comfy.


----------



## Hawkeye16 (Apr 29, 2011)

spade2you said:


> I used to ride with some thicker Addidas socks that used to work great for running. I always had hot spots on my feet and assumed it was part of the pain that should be expected. About a year later, I switched to the standard thin cycling sock and was amazed how much more comfortable they are. Much like good cycling shorts, you won't see me riding without cycling specific sock.


Damn, another thing to buy.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Hawkeye16 said:


> Damn, another thing to buy.


Fortunately, they're not too expensive, especially compared to other cycling related items.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Funny that you should ask this - I would have killed for a fresh pair of cycling socks at 118 miles into my first double century last weekend.


----------



## shotokun16 (Apr 14, 2011)

ukbloke said:


> Funny that you should ask this - I would have killed for a fresh pair of cycling socks at 118 miles into my first double century last weekend.


lol did you get "fire feet" or numbness?


----------



## scottzj (Oct 4, 2010)

I ride primarily with Swiftwick socks. They help wick away moisture that makes long rides uncomfortable.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

shotokun16 said:


> lol did you get "fire feet" or numbness?


Yeah, "hot spots" and an irrational belief that if only I had a new pair of cycling socks that everything else would be just fine.

But, seriously, on longer rides (for whatever the rider's definition of long is), it becomes increasingly important to have all the right equipment that works for you and adds to your comfort. Sometimes it only takes one irritation to turn a nice ride into purgatory.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

I can't wear cotton socks while cycling.. Any thinish athletic sock works. I prefer wool when possible. I would love to get some more thin SmartWool socks soon.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

I am a believer in Smartwool socks for the ultimate in comfort when riding when it is cold for me. I just can't do it when it is hot out, my feet sweat to much. I can wear most thin cycling socks when riding but regular cotton socks are out when riding. 

That new pair of socks is not your imagination. I have been doing this for years hiking. I always carry an extra pair of socks for when my feet get "tired" . Seems to bring new life in to you when your feet feel those nice dry socks!


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

shotokun16 said:


> I was wondering if socks matter?
> 
> I know in tennis i have to wear 2-3pairs of socks to avoid blisters and calluses in 3-hour matches, what about road biking?


Blisters have never been an issue. I like merino wool for cold days and something thin like DeFeet or Sole for other times. I also have some Addidas ankle socks that I got from Costco that have a similar construction to DeFeet. They work fine.

Look at the closeouts at Sole. Often you can get two pair for $4. They have goofy sizing. They say 12-15 but they fit someone 10-12 just fine.

Longs Cycles also has grab bags of random socks at 6 pair for $18. Most are okay looking.


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

Hawkeye16 said:


> Damn, another thing to buy.


Here you go. These are GREAT! Note, $4 is for 2 pair!

https://secure.yoursole.com/us/clearance/socks/air-flow/?ti=&tx=fw2010&tx=ss2010&tx=ss2009


----------



## CyclingVirtual (Apr 10, 2008)

As long as they are not black, its ok


----------



## shotokun16 (Apr 14, 2011)

Black are awesome! whenever u wrar black in tennis you look fast!


----------



## weenfreek (Sep 26, 2009)

I use cycle socks out of vanity. I am a girl and I like my workout clothes to match. Yes, i like the compression, padding, and wicking aspects, but my normal running socks do the same thing. I made things more justifiable by buying them on amazon for $4 a pop.


----------



## shotokun16 (Apr 14, 2011)

Blue CheeseHead said:


> Blisters have never been an issue. I like merino wool for cold days and something thin like DeFeet or Sole for other times. I also have some Addidas ankle socks that I got from Costco that have a similar construction to DeFeet. They work fine.
> 
> Look at the closeouts at Sole. Often you can get two pair for $4. They have goofy sizing. They say 12-15 but they fit someone 10-12 just fine.
> 
> Longs Cycles also has grab bags of random socks at 6 pair for $18. Most are okay looking.


K ill give those a try


----------



## mrbubbles (Jul 1, 2007)

I go barefoot, works fine. Have cycling socks (like 8 pairs), don't use them though as I find barefoot is better.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

I cycle barefoot every once in a while and haven't had any problem. But I don't think I've ever gone more than a couple of hours barefoot.

I buy pretty much exclusively black or white socks and just buy what's on sale. I do have a couple pair of cycling specific socks, bought from a cycle specific online seller (either Performance, PBK or both, can't remember).

Last year I went into Sports Authority and bought a three pack of Nike socks. They were in with the running shoes, and since SA doesn't sell cycling shoes, I have to assume they were running socks.

I compare them side by side with my cycling specific socks, and they have the same design - same thick spots, same thin spots, same wicking material.

So, I don't buy the idea that cycling specific socks are different functionally than running socks. I do think that wicking material is good.

By the way, I often use my black "Gold Toe" synthetic regular old every day socks often when I'm riding in cold weather with my tights or leg warmers. Why? Because all of my athletic/cycling socks are about ankle high and leave an inch or two of skin between the sock and the bottom of the tights. The regular socks stay up above the tights elastic cuff and are much more comfortable in the cool weather. They work absolutely fine too, but again, I've never used them for more than a couple of hours at a time. I believe they wick as good, or at least adequately for comfort.

One advantage to cycling specific is that you can buy interesting colors, logos and patterns, and they actually look like they're made for cycling. There's nothing wrong with that at all.


----------



## eplanajr (May 11, 2009)

I swim without socks
I bike without socks. 
I run without socks.

I only use socks when cycling if its very cold out, which I'll also have booties on too. Generally speaking I don't wear socks when cycling.


----------



## shotokun16 (Apr 14, 2011)

eplanajr said:


> I swim without socks
> I bike without socks.
> I run without socks.
> 
> I only use socks when cycling if its very cold out, which I'll also have booties on too. Generally speaking I don't wear socks when cycling.


Ever get athletes foot? i'm always worried when sweat builds up in the shoe then the sweat starts converting to salt then into bacteria.


----------



## red elvis (Sep 9, 2010)

JCavilia said:


> If your cycling shoes fit right, one pair of thin socks, made of a wicking material, should be all you need. Some (few) riders go without socks.
> 
> The motion in cycling is largely in one line, and the strong forces are mainly downward on the sole. You don't have all that multi-direction acceleration like in tennis.
> 
> IME, cycling-specific socks are worth it. You don't need the cushioning you need for running, so they're thin. They don't have to be expensive. Performance Elite coolmax, 6-8$ a pair, have been perfect and long-lasting for me.


i took your advice and bought a pair of socks for $6 at Performance Bikes. It's so worth it. Thanks. :thumbsup:


----------



## eplanajr (May 11, 2009)

shotokun16 said:


> Ever get athletes foot? i'm always worried when sweat builds up in the shoe then the sweat starts converting to salt then into bacteria.


I've never had that issue. For my running shoes I have two pair that I swap between runs and the cycling shoes are well ventilated. 

Specialized shoes


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Socks? Yep, I wear'em.


----------



## CyclingCajun (Feb 27, 2011)

I simply use the same socks as I use for my running workouts. I find that if I wear a sock that is too thin I have issues.


----------



## SpencerM (Dec 5, 2007)

eplanajr said:


> I swim without socks
> I bike without socks.
> I run without socks.
> 
> I only use socks when cycling if its very cold out, which I'll also have booties on too. Generally speaking I don't wear socks when cycling.


Ditto x2, I still run with socks... I dropped the socks a long time ago while riding. Less to wash 

:thumbsup:

My shoes: Sidi 5.5z


----------



## Offline (Jun 20, 2011)

costco ankle socks that are mesh-ish on top and super thin.

I only wear them cycling


----------



## Downshifter (May 30, 2011)

In my opinion, the socks make the cyclist. It's the first thing I check out on other riders.

And see rule #28: http://www.velominati.com/blog/the-rules/


----------



## ocean-ro (Nov 23, 2009)

Thin cycling specific socks for me.
I like them better then running/tennis socks.
I have them in different colors to match the colors of my jersey that day.(fashion police happy?)
When I wear red socks(RED SOX) I`m faster.


----------



## jgi27 (Jul 11, 2011)

Nope. One sock is enough.. as long as it's comfortable.

Sometimes I even ride with flip flops


----------

